

Subverting hierarchy with Git - edward
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/subverting_hierarchy_with_git/

======
ef4
For anybody not familiar with git-annex, this is not a new blog post and the
metadata view support has been usable for a while now.

I like git-annex and Joey Hess has done an admirable job continually improving
it.

But I'm still only partially satisfied with my setup. I actually think this
kind of problem probably _does_ need to be solved at the filesystem layer if
you want a great user experience. I hope something like bazil.org matures
soon.

------
tlo
This is part of git-annex, a excellent piece of work written in Haskell:
[http://git-annex.branchable.com/](http://git-annex.branchable.com/)

There is also a Web-App called "assistant": [http://git-
annex.branchable.com/assistant/](http://git-annex.branchable.com/assistant/)

You can support the author here:
[https://campaign.joeyh.name/](https://campaign.joeyh.name/)

------
PeterWhittaker
Excellent work. I've been looking for a decent alternative to Ubuntu One and
this may be it....

------
fsiefken
cool idea, i recently decided to use tagspaces as my multiplatform semantic
'filesystem' solution - but this might be better. I also toyed with the idea
to query across filetype tags which can be embedded in the files themselves
(mp3, mp4, markdown, html support metadata) but I haven't come across a system
that utilizes and caches this in a multiplatform way (DevonThink comes close
but is OSX only).

------
SimeVidas
“Now we have a new directory tree” _meow_

